# L.E. ate some cotton balls



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I came home yesterday to find trash ALL over my bed. I went into the bathroom and sure enough, trash was everywhere and it looked like she picked her favorite pieces and brought them on my bed. Her favorite pieces of trash seemed to be cotton balls. I'm not sure how much she ate, but I'm sure she swallowed some. Will she be able to poop it out? My bf scared me this morning because he said he was worried that it would stay in her tummy. He said that humans can't digest it so it stays in their tummies forever. Is this true for dogs too? Now I'm worried that it will have to be surgically removed.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

No idea. I would contact your vet and see what they say. Poor girl. Hope she is ok.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I think she'll be ok. Tucker ripped the belly open of his bear and ate some of the fluff ...trust me...he popped it out.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am sure she will be ok. We can't digest it, but it still can pass through. If you notice she doesn't poop for a day I would call the vet. 

Wilson's favorite trash is Q-tips.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

OK, so it sounds like "the boy" has just got me all worried for nothing really. I'll tell him just to watch her. She pooped this morning and it looked fine so we'll just stay on the look out.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> OK, so it sounds like "the boy" has just got me all worried for nothing really.[/B]










We call Wilson "the boy" whenever he does something wrong. It reminds us of Homer Simpson always calling Bart "the boy".


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> I think she'll be ok. Tucker ripped the belly open of his bear and ate some of the fluff ...trust me...he popped it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, My Tucker did this too, with several stuffed toys. So for a long time he didn't get stuffed toys anymore because he would de-stuff them everytime. But my dad bought him a stuffed toy about two weeks ago, and so far he hasn't destroyed it (we only let him play with it when we are home to supervise)...maybe my little boy is finally growing up,lol. Oh and he always seemed to pass the peices he ate too. I'll never forget the day he had green and purple confettied poop from his stuffed cow. (He always ate the ears off first.)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hope L.E. will be OK. Perhaps she didn't eat too much of. K & C love the stuff in the bathroom trash can and I happened to be at Target and saw a decent looking one with a lid and I feel so much more in control now!!

Target - Bath Trash Cans


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I would say it will pass through ok, Scooby loves eating the wool out of my sheep skin slippers when ever I am not looking. I have to put them up out of reach now. What happens when he does that is the next day he does woolly poops







and then he gets all upset because they are attached and also hard for him to walk away from because they follow him














Then I tell him it serves him right for eating my slippers


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> I hope L.E. will be OK. Perhaps she didn't eat too much of. K & C love the stuff in the bathroom trash can and I happened to be at Target and saw a decent looking one with a lid and I feel so much more in control now!!
> 
> Target - Bath Trash Cans [/B]



Thanks!! I have a lid on the kitchen trash, and I guess I need to get one for the bathroom now. The little stinker!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=150405
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, Kallie was tall enough to stick her head in the bath trash can and get stuff out when it was getting 1/2 way full. Then I ended up putting it on the countertop, which was a pain and didn't look so good, and then once I had the one with the lid, I can't tell you what a great feeling of control it was!! LOL


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> erica......how is le doing.[/B]


She's fine! I got here just a few hours ago and she seems completely fine. Yet again, the boy has made me worry over nothing







She just pooped and it looked normal so I'm assuming everything is ok.

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm glad Miss L.E. is doing better. the buttercup would like to offer the following: "The Boy here...is good for bellyrubs and walks and babytalking me in private, but for anything else...apparently I Have a lot to learn about boys...." 

noselicks,
ann marie and the "The Boy here...is passed out on the sofa...long day of doing nothing...LIKE ME!!" buttercup, who still thinks you have a pretty awesome boy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

glad your girl is feeling fine! and no ill affects!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Please all is going well and no ill effects for your little one


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, although I am certainly NO expert on this matter.....I think it should pass through.....

Pacino seems to be top in his class of "Canine Trashcan Scout" matter of fact, I am pretty darn convinced that his is the leader!! He loves the trash and he likes q-tips, toilet paper, tissues, etc....anything he can get his little teeth on.

My husband went to Bed, Bath and Beyond and bought this really nice stainless steel trashcan with an attached lid that you step on the peddle and it opens. It had detered Pacino from his trashcan jollies but I did catch him trying to figure out how to get the lid up......

He is still banned from the bathroom though just in case!!

Marie & (Aw, mommy, you and daddy just ain't no fun!!) Pacino


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I know this is an older question and your pup is fine but when I read it I remembered that around the holidays someone posted a holiday "firstaid" list. One of the suggestions was that if you pup were to eat a glass ornament to feed him bits of cotton ball saturated in olive oil, so I'm assuming cotton is digestive track friendly!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Glad that shes feeling better!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Glad everything is alright!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Whew!!!! Glad everything is alright with L.E.


----------

